# what cd player?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the onkyo 5009 and monitor audio rs6 speaker package and panasonic 500 3d blu ray player i want to no if i was to buy a cd player instead of using the panasonic 500 for music what cd player does anybody recommend i want the very best sound quality from the cd player connected to my onkyo 5009 i want it to be a lot better than my panasonic 500 witch is connected to my onkyo 5009 need help asap? :rofl::boxer:lddude::hissyfit:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

markyboy156 said:


> hi i have the onkyo 5009 and monitor audio rs6 speaker package and panasonic 500 3d blu ray player i want to no if i was to buy a cd player instead of using the panasonic 500 for music what cd player does anybody recommend i want the very best sound quality from the cd player connected to my onkyo 5009 i want it to be a lot better than my panasonic 500 witch is connected to my onkyo 5009 need help asap? :rofl::boxer:lddude::hissyfit:


Hello,
The 5009 really employs some very high quality DAC's so I would not place that high of a priority on purchasing a CD Player. Something like an OPPO BDP-103 or 105 might make more sense as it is so much more than just a BDP offering HDMI Inputs, Optical/Coaxial Inputs, a Smartphone Input, and so much more. 

With especially the BDP-105 which uses ESS Sabre DAC's that are some of the finest in the world, I could understand the allure. That being said, I still think the money would be better served on purchasing Acoustic Treatments as the room along with the speakers are the two areas that make the largest impact on the SQ of ones setup.
Best,
J


----------

